# Quick detailer for ceramic coatings



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

As per title, which QD do you peeps use for the cars with ceramic coatings? I know that some/most QD contain waxes or and shine enhancers and will probably affect the water behaviour of the ceramic coating. I'm looking for something to use as drying aid really. Thanks in advance

Regards, Rob


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Carpro ech2o before that i used to use reload as it's as easy to use as a standard qd


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Diluted gtechniq c2/ carpro reload/ gyeon cure
Nanolex make a QD final finish. 
Carpro hydr02 lite can be used like a QD
Ocd finish velocity. 

Most QD's including those with waxes in will work over a coating it's just they won't be able to bond as well as they would a typical wax or sealant finish.


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi Rob
Great question- although I can't answer it as a :newbie: - I'm also eager to know .

Just got gtechniq CS black + EXO put on my new car and am NOW wondering If I use diluted ONR as a QD will it reduce the performance of the EXO.

Not given it its first wash yet - Ooh the anticipation


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

have a look at this 
https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/new-stock-not-live/products/adams-new-ceramic-boost


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> have a look at this
> https://www.prestigecarcareshop.com/collections/new-stock-not-live/products/adams-new-ceramic-boost





Yellow Dave said:


> Diluted gtechniq c2/ carpro reload/ gyeon cure
> Nanolex make a QD final finish.
> Carpro hydr02 lite can be used like a QD
> Ocd finish velocity.
> ...





Ultra said:


> Carpro ech2o before that i used to use reload as it's as easy to use as a standard qd


Thanks guys, loads to choose from than, I've got research a bit more. So far it looks like ECH2o is cheapest option due to dilution ratios. I'll have a read on all of them and then decide. BTW I've got Kamikaze ISM on my car and they do overcoat however it's very expensive and not designed to use as qd I guess.


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Jet1ok said:


> Hi Rob
> Great question- although I can't answer it as a :newbie: - I'm also eager to know .
> 
> Just got gtechniq CS black + EXO put on my new car and am NOW wondering If I use diluted ONR as a QD will it reduce the performance of the EXO.
> ...


I've not washed my yet either, waiting till sunday (7 days after application). Did you coat it yourself or had it done by someone else? Ps. Post some pictures of the results


----------



## JamesR27 (Feb 12, 2014)

I had a ceramic coating applied to me car and after speaking to a few people I decided to use the same brand of sealant or QD as the coating as they generally compliment each other. I was lucky enough to have Siramik which has both sealant and QD with similar properties to complement the coating.


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

[/quote]=alfa.rbt;5324565]I've not washed my yet either, waiting till sunday (7 days after application). Did you coat it yourself or had it done by someone else? Ps. Post some pictures of the results[/quote]

No didn't do it myself - even though I've had concours winning cars in the past so am used to prepping etc- as CS Black can only be applied by a gtechniq accredited detailer as if it's applied incorrectly it can only be wet sanded off!!!

Anyway just had its first wash today as it was nice and overcast so pics as requested below.


----------



## alfa.rbt (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn, that's some gloss! Gr8 car as well


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

CarPro Ech2o is marketed as compatible with Coatings; it has a QD dilution ratio (I started at 1:15 and now on 1:20)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

Spoke again to the guy that coated my car today - recommended using C2v3 diluted - 1" in a spray bottle then filled to 500mil with de-ionised water - said it was a great QD whilst topping up gloss/ protection levels.
Makes sense I suppose as used this way a 1/2 litre bottle of C2v3 will last a long time/ be cost effective and do two jobs in one.

Or is this just good product marketing speak?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No it's fair. You are however covering the performance of the ceramic coating and giving it performance from c2. Cleaning ability beading and sheeting are all then coming front the sealant. 

I had original c1 on my car for 18 months and only washed with gwash and it was immense. 

These days echov2 is the only thing I can think of that won't take over your ceramic coating completely.


----------



## Jet1ok (Apr 28, 2017)

gally said:


> No it's fair. You are however covering the performance of the ceramic coating and giving it performance from c2. Cleaning ability beading and sheeting are all then coming front the sealant.
> 
> I had original c1 on my car for 18 months and only washed with gwash and it was immense.
> 
> These days echov2 is the only thing I can think of that won't take over your ceramic coating completely.


Thanks for the above galley.

Coating was CS + Exo , which is really slick anyway - only wanted a recommendation for a QD . The C2 will be quite dilute so don't think? it will detract from the hydrophobic quality of the exo used this way? - what do you think?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Should be okay. You shouldn't need it but C2 is also slick so all good.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

It makes perfect sense to use gtechniq's qd


----------

